
Ask HN: Recommended affiliate networks? - AznHisoka
Anyone here do affiliate marketing recommend good networks to partner with? I&#x27;ve already a member of Commission Junction and LinkShare.
======
PaulHoule
I think affiliate marketing is not so easy these days.

Most of the people I know who have made significant money through affiliate
programs were involved in something shady like pornography or weight loss
supplements. Like a good SaaS business, they can get $50 a month from you for
years; however there is all sorts of trouble you can get into. Some of those
guys are pretty fat and they show up at Vegas for a trade show and somebody
asks them how well the weight loss supplement works for him and he says "I
don't know, I never tried it!"

Some people have also made vertical-oriented or horizontal-oriented affiliate
sites around the likes of Amazon.com and they usually get a few years of the
biggest paychecks they ever ever seen but then they start having good months
and bad months and they don't like buffering for that so they move to Seattle
and go work for Amazon.com.

Whatever type of affiliate marketing you want to do you should make a
realistic plan about how much traffic you can get at what cost, what kind of
conversion rate you might get, commissions you get, etc. That is the most
important thing about any partner you might choose.

------
adzeds
I tend to use a lot of direct with brand affiliate programs.

A good one you could consider is SkimLinks?

